# echolot



## Langen 12 (25. Januar 2012)

Hallo|wavey: ich bin auf der suche nach ein vernüftiges Echolot was mann auf nen See benutzten kann der ist 38 meter tief um für Hecht, Barsch und Co und die Kanten zu finden#6 hat jemand noch eins zu verkaufen wollte so 80-199 euro ausgeben.
Am besten eins was nicht fest am Boot vebaut werden muss.:m

Mfg Langen 12

Ps mal alles anbieten wenn es geht


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Cuda 300 wenn es nur um Kanten und Tiefe geht


----------



## Langen 12 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

fische sollte es auch wohl anzeigen wenn es geht oder die Schwärme weil man vermutet ja das die großen da runter stehen. 
aber erst mal schon danke!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Fische soll es also auch anzeigen, dann ist aber das Budget ziemlich mager, zuverlässig Fische anzeigen wird wohl erst mit SI oder vergleichbarer Technik möglich, ~900€


----------



## Langen 12 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Nicht schlecht  -900 Tattas ich habe keine Jacht oder so.Nein Spass bei seite ich denke wenn es ein gutes Gebrautes ist was noch funktioniert oder ein Neues in der Preisklasse gibt es wohl welche die auch Fisch, Kanten und Tiefe anzeigen sollten.Kenne mich da nicht so aus bevor ich mir Schrott kaufe oder unzufrieden bin dann frag ich doch lieber erst hier wo viele vom Fach sind oder?


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Ruf mal bei Thomal Schlagetter an vom Echolotzentrum und frag den wie die Werte angezeigt werden, dann verstehst Du was ich eigentlich meine. 

Selbst mit einem 500€ Echo kan man je nach Fahrtrichtung über eine Kante donnern ohne die angezeigt zu bekommen.


----------



## Windelwilli (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*



Langen 12 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht -900 Tattas ich habe keine Jacht oder so.Nein Spass bei seite *ich denke wenn es ein gutes Gebrautes ist* was noch funktioniert oder ein Neues in der Preisklasse gibt es wohl welche die auch Fisch, Kanten und Tiefe anzeigen sollten.Kenne mich da nicht so aus bevor ich mir Schrott kaufe oder unzufrieden bin dann frag ich doch lieber erst hier wo viele vom Fach sind oder?


 

...da steh ich auch drauf! 
Geht nix über 'ne gute Gerstensaftkaltschale :vik:

...und sorry für OT.

Lowrance Mark x5 ist gut!


----------



## Langen 12 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Oh ja zu schnell geschrieben ja das Gebrautes ist nicht schlecht sorry#g#g|sagnix


----------



## Marf22 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Schaue dir mal die Lowrance Mark 5 und Mark 5xpro an. Würde er das pro nehmen. Schönes großes Display, gute Auflösung und müßte auch in deinen Preisrahmen passen.

Das man nur mit Echos ab 900 Tacken Fische findet |bigeyes.....da sag ich mal nicht mehr zu! Habe selber ein Mark 5x pro und nen Elite DSI auf dem Boot und lasse sie gerne parrallel laufen. 

Man muss nen Echo aber auch lesen können, nicht jeder Fisch wird als Sichel gezeigt. Bevor man sich nen Echo kauft, eventuell den Ratgeber "Echolote" holen. Das lohnt auf alle Fälle.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*



Marf22 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Das man nur mit Echos ab 900 Tacken Fische findet |bigeyes.....da sag ich mal nicht mehr zu! Habe selber ein Mark 5x pro und nen Elite DSI auf dem Boot und lasse sie gerne parrallel laufen.
> ...



Ich habe gesagt dass es *zuverlässig* Fische anzeigt, das geht erst ab SI  Ansonsten stimmt es schon, das angezeigte muß man auch irgendwie verstehen können


----------



## Marf22 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich habe gesagt dass es *zuverlässig* Fische anzeigt, das geht erst ab SI  Ansonsten stimmt es schon, das angezeigte muß man auch irgendwie verstehen können




Wenn du mit SI "Side Image" meinst, wiederspreche ich dir auch noch noch. Die SideImage"-Technik ist doch wohl vorranging dazu, Bodenstruktuten darzustellen und sich den Boden, ähnlich einem Foto anzeigen zu lassen. Ist genau wie bei der DSI-Technik, auch hier ist es das Hauptziel die Bodenstrukturen zu "lesen" und danach "HotSpots" zu finden. Fischschwärme oder einzelne Exemplare wirst du einfacher mit einem Standart-Echo finden. Man muss gerade diese Bilder lange und genau anschauen um Fische zu finden. Deswegen fische ich ja auch 2 unterschiedliche Techniken. Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen! Natürlich sind Eltie und HDS-Geräte ne andere Hausnummer, aber wohl viel zu hoch angesetzt für gelegentliches fischen auf 40m

Ich würde für den Bereich, den der TE hier genannt hat, ein Mark 5x vorschlagen oder vergleichbar von der Konkurenz. Keins mit nem kleineren Display! Es kommt ja auch noch ne Batterie dazu, nen Geberhalter, vernünftige Verstaumöglichkeit. Auch wenn man alles  selber baut muss man diese Kosten noch dazu rechnen!


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Weiß ich aber das sind die einzigen Geräte bei denen ich wirklich sicher binn das es fisch ist und nicht irgendwelches Treibgut  Ich angele nicht oft mit Echolot.


----------



## Marf22 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Weiß ich aber das sind die einzigen Geräte bei denen ich wirklich sicher binn das es fisch ist und nicht irgendwelches Treibgut  Ich angele nicht oft mit Echolot.




Na, dann


----------



## tuemmler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Also ich hätte ein Garmin 300c mit Geber, Saugnapfhalter, 2 Gel-Akkus, Edelstahl-Bootshalterung mit Schraubzwinge und so gut wie neu. 
Fotos stell ich morgen mal rein.

Geb es für 250€ ab.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1V-Ll6k4xtE

Gruß tuemmler


----------



## Langen 12 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: echolot*



tuemmler schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ein Garmin 300c mit Geber, Saugnapfhalter, 2 Gel-Akkus, Edelstahl-Bootshalterung mit Schraubzwinge und so gut wie neu.
> Fotos stell ich morgen mal rein.
> 
> Geb es für 250€ ab.
> ...


 


Hallo Tuemmler du wolltes Fotos reinstellen los rein damit  |wavey:!!!

Mfg Langen12


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Gerade habe ich gesehen, bei der Zeitschrift "Rute und Rolle" kann man für ein 2-Jahres Abbo ein Lowrance Elite 4x für
magere 70 Euro Zuzahlung als Prämie erwerben.

Was meint ihr...ein gutes Angebot?

Wenn ich mal rechne: Abbo 2x 39,- €
plus 70 € Zuzahlung
macht 148 Euro Kosten und hat dafür das Echo und 24x ne Angelzeitschrift im Briefkasten.

Hört sich für mich nach 'nem guten Deal an...zumal ich mich eh nach 'nem neuen Echo umgucke.

Gruß, Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Zander05 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

kauf dir lieber gar kein echolot, 
dadurch macht angeln doch gar keinen spaß mehr, wenn man keine neuen Plätze durchs gespür, ausprobieren etc. erforschen kann und man dann schön stolz ist auf dieses gesür , wene mann dann einen fische gefangen hat. Außderdem ist das doch keine Kunst mit echolot 10 große raubfische an einem tage zu fangen, `oh , ich seh gerade 5 dicke zander unter mit. dann werfe ich mal zwei köderfischruten hinein, mal sehen ob ich einen fange . oh was ein prachtfisch. jetzt bin ich wohl angelprofi`, so macht angeln doch keinen spaß mehr und wird langeweilig.
SO würde ich besser auf eins verzichten und das geld besser für Angeln ausgeben 
schöne grüße


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: echolot*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich gesehen, bei der Zeitschrift "Rute und Rolle" kann man für ein 2-Jahres Abbo ein Lowrance Elite 4x für
> magere 70 Euro Zuzahlung als Prämie erwerben.
> 
> Was meint ihr...ein gutes Angebot?
> ...



Hallo

*edit*hatte mich mit den Geräten versehen...
Ich hab übrigens jahrelang ein Cuda 128 verwendet, für meine Zwecke ausreichend, bin vor kurzem auf ein älteres Lowrance Modell umgestiegen, wegen dem größeren Display...jaja man wird älter...
Mich interessiert auch nur die Wassertiefe, evtl. die Temperatur, Fische find ich auch ohne Echolot, allerdings ist es einfacher wenn man die Kanten, Löcher, etc. "sehen" kann.

Der Tip mit Schlageter ist super, auf deren Seite kann man sich gut informieren und auch telef. beraten lassen.

Petri

Martin


----------



## John Doe12 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: echolot*

Hallo

Ah danke mein Fehler, nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.
Sorry...


----------

